# Farley RIP



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Farley was put to sleep on Nov 11, 2013 after a surprising but thankfully short battle with sarcoma. The strange circumstances will haunt me for a long time to come. I have been waiting to have the strength and courage to write the fitting tribute Farley deserves, but I am not there yet, so this will be inadaquate. 


I am sure the words will never be enough to tell people about how much he meant to me as a working partner, and, just as a buddy. I think about all the things I was able to teach him, and what a good little search and rescue dog he was. The truth is that it all pales in comparison to what he taught me. He sparked my passion for dog training, for instructing, for problem solving. He was the catalyst to adventures and opportunities I never could have imagined.


Farley was ALWAYS 'ready to work', and in true Toller style was happiest when doing so. He was tough enough to endure working and being kennelled in harsh winter mountain conditions, but just sweet enough to snuggle with me in bed. He travelled well, whether across the country by car, in the cabin of an airplane, riding up a chairlift, or hanging under a helicopter. He was ready to search anytime any place, and was sometimes asked to do so. He never let my nervous energy on search callouts get to him, he just did his job, like the good boy he was.


He deserved a spoiled and lengthy retirement of sleeping on the couch, hiking and jumping off docks. I am sorry he didn't get that. He wasn't a perfect dog, but he was perfect for me. I miss him so much.


Jennifer Coulter
Farley 
Fernie Ski Patrol Avalanche Dog
Canadian Avalanche Rescue Dog Association (CARDA) certified
Wilderness Search Dog certified
http://s161.photobucket.com/user/farwesttoller/library/slideshow


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Special thanks to the WDF, who because of the great sharing of ideas, helped us be a better team.

Some classic Farley:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Farley, it's always rough to loose them.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

RIP Farley. Hope you heal soon.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh no Jennifer, I'm very shocked and saddened to read of Farley's passing. Through your posts and pictures, I feel like we all kind of got to know him too, from the time he was a pup, and he always seemed like quite a character. What's also crystal clear is how much you treasured him thoughout his lifetime, you two were very much a team. He will be missed.

RIP Farley.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your incredible partner. 


RIP Farley


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Jennifer,
Really sorry to hear of your loss. I can only imagine how you feel. I know what losing a partner feels like.
I do remember an interview on CBC, I believe.You and Farley (with a couple of other handlers) were interviewed during the Vancouver Games. Also remember Farley not being impressed by the dog next to him sniffing him!!
Hang in there.
Mike


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh jennifer, I'm SO sorry to read this! As long as you have the memories he's never really gone...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Mike Di Rago said:


> Jennifer,
> Really sorry to hear of your loss. I can only imagine how you feel. I know what losing a partner feels like.
> I do remember an interview on CBC, I believe.You and Farley (with a couple of other handlers) were interviewed during the Vancouver Games. Also remember Farley not being impressed by the dog next to him sniffing him!!
> Hang in there.
> Mike


Gotta love live tv! Dammit that BC had it coming! One of our "not perfect" moments LOL.

Farley taught me some humility as well8)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, no ..... I'm so sorry. 

But also so glad that it was short and that you were there to give him the blessed gift of easing him on down the road.

Maybe the pain that gift gives us is somehow a measure of just what a precious gift it is to bestow.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

That's a lovely tribute to him. So much life to pack into words... 

So sad for you.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss, Jennifer. RIP Farley


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

RIP Farley


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Jennifer, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to loose a partner. I'm still having a hard time and missing my girl too. Rip Farley.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Really sorry to hear this. 
RIP Farley.
Sincere condolences, Jen.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

So very sorry for your loss. 
I can only say I feel sorry for anyone that doesn't understand the feelings that go with your tribute to Farley.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jennifer, I am so sorry for your loss. You said there were no words but I think you did a splendid job of wording what he was to you and it makes a beautiful tribute. I will miss the pictures you used to post of Farley, they were a joy to look at and always made me, and with me many others I suspect, smile. He has enjoyed a happy and good life with you and even if it wasn't the long life you envisioned for him, it was a life that he happily shared with you, his best friend. Hold on to that thought.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Farley. I just love watching the action shots of Farley, simply incredible.


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. I also loved to see the incredible photos you took of this boy working his heart out. What a cool dog and a beautiful bond the two of you had. May he have many sunlit, snow covered mountains to roam until you meet again.

Carolyn


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jennifer

I'm so sorry. I could write that you did the best for him - maybe a lengthy retirement on the couch wasn't for him, even though you had wished it.

I 'm fighting back tears remembering also the dogs I lost, one prematurely, and I can only hope that your hurt will lessen in time to come but I know that it will take its time.

I would love to lessen your pain but I cannot - it just hurts.

Gill


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Jennifer. 
The one time I met you, you seemed like a very genuine and committed dog handler. Too bad I didn't make the connection between the online name and the real person until after that weekend was over. 
Through your pictures and stories on here you let us all into your world. 
Thank you. Keep doing what you do. 
Derek


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

So sorry about Farley. 

I always loved seeing the action shots of him in the mountains. It was also really great seeing a Toller working something different than birds!

The time we have with them is never enough. 

RIP Farley.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. I always loved the photos of him


----------



## Wiktoria Przybyłowska (Nov 22, 2013)

Really sorry to hear about your losst :-(
[*]


----------

